# Questions about the CF and RMC



## AmanSihra07 (12 Aug 2011)

Hey im 15 and I want to join the army as an infantry soldier after college. I would join after high school but I want to make my parents proud by going to college. I was thinking about going to the RMC because its a military college. Problem is I dont know what prerequisites i need. I also dropped french and im taking spanish now so will that affect my chances of getting into the RMC? I would also like to know what exactly the RMC is as I dont know too much about it. Also what are the qualifications for joining the Canadian Forces? (physical and mental qualification). Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Aug 2011)

A few searches to start your reading journey:

RMC

rmc prerequisites

canadian forces recruiting prerequisites

And after those, you'll find lots more to read here in the Recruiting and RMC forums.


----------

